# Prayers Please?



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

It's midnight here and I just got back from an emergency visit to the vet. My little Tink, who was 2 months old yesterday, has parvo.  She hadn't been eating very good today and tonight started vomiting and diarrhea. Within 2 hours she was so weak she couldn't hold her head up. Our regular vet is out on vacation and has noone to take over so I had to check around town for one that took emergencies. The first vet I called said, she would be fine if I forced pedialyte with a syringe and put caro syrup on her gums and not to worry because there was no blood in her vomit or diarrhea. Thanks goodness I got a second opinion!!! I knew something was more serious than what the first guy told me. So, Tink is spending atleast one night in the hospital and costing mommy and daddy a fortune, lol. But she's worth every penny!!! Anyways, please pray that she makes it through this, my 2 daughters(5yrs and 3yrs) are really having a difficult time with this, they are so young and just don't understand. We don't want to lose our baby. Thanks in advance and I'll update you all when I hear from the vet in the morning!


----------



## Kobe's Momma (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh no! I know the feeling, it's very scary! You will be in my prayers! Make sure you keep us updated!!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Holly and I are praying for Tink's speedy recovery! Give her plenty of hugs and kisses when she gets out of the hospital!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh... sooo sorry to hear about Tink. Hoping for a speedy recovery. Poor girl 

Lori


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks ladies! I will be sure to let y'all know as soon as I hear something!!


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

Oh goodness! Keep us posted...


----------



## dextermom (Jan 24, 2007)

Hope everythings ok! xx


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

You must be sick with worry sending big hugs and hoping all is well with your little baby X X


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Awwww! Poor baby! She will definately be in our prayers! Please keep us updated!


----------



## Sydni (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that. Sending prayers and hugs your way.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Hope she gets well soon,any update?


----------



## Trace (Feb 20, 2008)

Aww, poor little girl.. you all are in my prayers.. Hope she makes a full recovery. 

its good that you caught it early though!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

i am so sorry to hear this
my prayers are being sent your wasy hopefully tink makes a full/fast recovery


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Shes in my prayers, hope Tink makes a recovery very soon, sending hugs


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm so sorry  
Keeping Tink in my prayers, I hope she's doing better this morning.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I'll definitely pray for your little one's speedy recovery. I'm sure she'll be all better in no time! Hang in there!


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Just got a call. She made it through the night, which is excellent news!!! But, they are expecting to have to keep her atleast one more night. Said when they checked on her at 3:30 this morning she was sitting up and wagging her tail, so things looked better. But between then and when they went back in this morning, she had had alot more diarrhea and was severly dehydrated and weak again. So, they gave her more fluids and meds. She was perking up again when I talked to the dr alittle bit ago. But right now it's still touch and go. Thanks so much for all the prayers, please keep 'em coming!!! I'll update again when I hear more.


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

you and tink are in our prayers. i hope everything is ok.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i'm praying


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

That is good news, hope she continues to progress.


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

Oh no thats terrible, I hope tink gets better soon.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I am so sorry. Get well soon little baby.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your baby. I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh no..I'm so sorry! I will keep both of you in my prayers. My parents recently went through this with a pup of theirs. It cost them around $2700...but their puppy is finally home and getting better.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry. We're thinking of you and sending warmest wishes that Tink will pull through and make a speedy recovery.

Please keep us posted with updates.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Oh no im so sorry  

Praying for you Tink , keep strong xx


----------



## REBECCA (Nov 11, 2005)

Hope your baby is better real soon. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

hoping your baby gets well soon.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

How awful. I am so sorry you, your family and especially poor little Tink have to go through this. ((hugs) and prayers coming your way.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh no Saying prayers ((hugs))


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Just got the final update for the night on Tink. They were happy with how well she has improved throughout today. Her main problem now is keeping her body temp regulated, it keeps dropping on her. She still has some diarrhea but its better too. They said as long as she stays the same or improves through the night she will get to come home and we can treat her here. I'm so excited! I miss her soooo much!!!!! PLease pray she doesn't go back down hill again tonight! Thanks for all the previous prayers, they must be working!!


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm sending lots of good wishes to Tink and to you. What an ordeal for all of you.


----------



## Milo 07 (Feb 3, 2008)

My fingers and toes are crossed for you guys!


----------



## Angela (Feb 11, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with Tink and your family! She will get thru this!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

My thought are with you and little Tink!


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks ladies! We're all trying to stay as positive as possible. Again I really, really appreciate all the well wishes and prayers! I don't think she'd of made it this far without them!


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

we're keeping Tink and your family in our prayers thru the night, (((hugs))) to all from us


----------



## Tootie87 (Feb 8, 2008)

Poor Baby! I am praying for Tink. I hope she is better soon and back home with the family that loves and misses her dearly.


----------



## kellie (Jan 22, 2008)

sending good thoughts and prayers your way!!


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

Awww im so sorry will be praying for you.


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

GOOD NEWS UPDATE!!!!
Tink is home!! They called this morning. She is doing soooooo much better, she is still alittle weak but it's amazing the difference. THANK YOU all sooooo much for the prayers! They worked!! They sent 3 medicines home with her. I'm so excited and happy! Again thank you all soooooo much! Much love sent y'alls way!! XOXO


----------



## Sydni (Feb 12, 2008)

Congratulations. Glad to hear she's doing so much better!


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

So pleased. welcome home Tink, Keep well
Hugs from Miko, Rowsa and Sunny


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Yea! I'm so glad Tink is home where she belongs! Hugs and kisses from Holly!


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!! She just ate and took her meds again. She is up moving now and doing good!


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

thats great news!! keep on improving Tink!!


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

I had to jump to the end to see if Tink was getting better. She IS!! Hooray! I was so worried when I heard that dread word 'parvo'. Keep up the good work.


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks again!! She is still doing great! She's been running around the house checking everything out and best of all....she's giving us all kisses again. Lol!!!! Sure did miss them!!


----------

